# Trouble with making Liquid EI



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

So I used http://calc.petalphile.com/ to calculate the amount of dry ferts to add to my 1000mL dosing bottle for storage for future use and it doesnt seem to be dissolving in the CSM+B and some in the KNO3. I have been diluting the solutions to see if they dissolve and they just don't seem to be dissolving whats wrong? Ive tried this with two different size containers and it never seems to dissolve?

the numbers are like this: 
KNO3: 268.5 grams
KH2PO4: 40.9 grams
CSM+B: 168.112 grams


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You may have reached the solubility limit of the materials in the water you've got. I'll look into it.

<edit>
Yeah, the solubility of KNO3 at 20C is 316 grams/Liter. If you're trying to put all of that into one container you're probably loading more material into it than the water can hold.

Part of my job is formulating things for aquarium use. Give me a goal, i.e. 1 tsp per 50 gallons to get X concentration and I'll see what I can do. 
</edit>


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you trying to add all three to the same bottle? Everything I've read says not to put the KH2PO4 with the CSM+B. They will react and precipitate out. It's why people dose Macro and Micro separately. It may not be a solubility issue. The "undissolved" portion may be the product of the reaction settling at the bottom.

Most EI write-ups don't mention this since they are geared towards dry dosing, in which case the reaction is less of an issue since the salts are so dilute in the tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's an oldie, but tried-and-true page with formulations for PMDD. Many folks, myself included, used these back in the day with great results. You'll just have to make up a separate solution for your PO4.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/pmdd-tim.html

If you use any of these make sure to do a test run in a bucket or milk jug/soda bottle before using it in your tank. If you do use a soda bottle, remember there are 3.785 Liters per gallon. Many chemicals available online these days are either smaller grained or higher purity than we could get when this was written. If you go by volume alone you may end up making a solution with higher concentrations than cited here.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Ya I would try cutting those numbers in half, it will dissolve way easier.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I put the three different main ones in three separate bottles and all but the one dissolved


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Which one was that elkhunter?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

CSM+B was the one with major dilution problems KNO3 did it also but just barely and I got it to eventually dissolve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

